# I've decided to play FFVIII...



## nojyeloot (May 5, 2011)

View attachment 20135


I was originally turned off b/c the demo I played years and years ago was NOTHING like FFVII... so had I skipped straight to FFIX, which was great also. Well, I gave it another chance, and it intrigued me, as opposed to 10+ years ago. So, I'll be playing this in my spare time 

Looking forward to this...


----------



## beneharris (May 5, 2011)

this one was so much fun. i liked the leveling system in it, and i loved the story. 

this is tied with 9 for being my 2nd favorite FF game on original playstation.

also, the junctioning system is a lot of fun. and the card game is billions times better than it is in 9.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 5, 2011)

Interesting, I hear that from some, but not many.

I loved the card game in FF9. Looking forward to that. 

I'm already a fan of the music... big surprise...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2011)

Reconfigure Quezacoatl to learn Card and Card mod immediately. Draw and Draw lots, in fact Draw more than actually kill random enemies...

EDIT: Once you learn card, CARD EVERYTHING that's not a boss. 

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2011)

^ +1,000,000

While it *can* be a bit tedious, having a stockpile of awesome magic is necessary for successful stat-junctioning later in the game 

ALso, FF8 is incredible - a tie for first place with FF7 for me, both games as amazing as each other, but both very, very different in story.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 5, 2011)

While I liked the system in FF8 I found the game itself missing something compared to the series. My favourites are back on the SNES though. Notably 4.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

this thread.


----------



## Mexi (May 5, 2011)

I always felt this game got alot of unnecessary hatred. great title overall and quite memorable.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ +1,000,000
> 
> While it *can* be a bit tedious, having a stockpile of awesome magic is necessary for successful stat-junctioning later in the game


 
As you know.... I haven't even begun my "abuse-the-game-junction-system-so-Squall-becomes-a-broken-killing-machine-without-levelling-up-ever" rambling yet.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2011)

I need to play 8 again... I have the game, but the discs don't work  Even after getting them cleaned at JB Hi-Fi they're still not reading 

I've been grinding on FF7 tbh... level 45 just out of Midgar on the first disc


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2011)

FF8 is to me, the pinnacle in the series, and I'll stand by that till my deathbed. I'm not sure if it's the nostalgia that just washes over it, and ADDS to the experience, or if the game just IS that good; but either way, I'd never speak ill of it.

Squall, Zell, Rinoa, Selphie, Quistis, Sypher, Edea, all of them, fucking phenomenal characters and development.


----------



## beneharris (May 5, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> As you know.... I haven't even begun my "abuse-the-game-junction-system-so-Squall-becomes-a-broken-killing-machine-without-levelling-up-ever" rambling yet.


i kinda think that takes more than 1 play through to notice, though. my first go round i was more caught up in getting to the end of it to hear the rest of the story, than to abuse the system.


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2011)

I abuse Squall slightly in the beginning, but nothing too hardcore like some people do. I think I leveled him up to like, 10 or 15, MAYBE even 20, before the fight with Ifrit so that I could go in there and be in and out within 5 minutes for an A Rank in SeeD 


Edit : Mischa, FF8 is available from PSN as a download, so if your discs don't work, just get it from there and should be good to go


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2011)

^ Yeah I'll be doing that once I have... money  I want to put it and FF7 on my PSP anyway, so that will be rad to boot


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2011)

beneharris said:


> i kinda think that takes more than 1 play through to notice, though. my first go round i was more caught up in getting to the end of it to hear the rest of the story, than to abuse the system.


 
That is indeed true. I guess that's just me. I've got a nasty habbit of restarting RPGs once's I've learned how to abuse the system, regardless of where I am in the story (usually half way). I've done that to every RPG I've ever played. 

In this case, I did it rather soon. I've said this many times in the past: I HATED GF SUMMONS WITH A PASSION. Once I learned that you can play the game without summoning a single GF, I restared.


----------



## Sicarius (May 5, 2011)

I hated 8, so so much. Tactics and 7 are what it's all about.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2011)

^ Go sit in the corner.


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I hated 8, so so much. Tactics and 7 are what it's all about.



Cool story bro 

...Now sit in the corner and shut the fuck up


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with disliking VIII. Hell if I continued to play it normally, I'd hate it too. 

And yes, people need to play FF Tactics too.


----------



## Kryss (May 5, 2011)

8 did get a lot of unnecessary hate because it wasn't 7. it was very different. as far as the final fantasy series goes this one was much better than most. it's definitely to me the best one since 7 still. 9 i could never get into although not a bad game just never really felt that epic to me. 8 has it's moments were it's pretty awesome in where the story goes. i also appreciated 8 a lot more the 2nd time running through that game it's easy to miss a lot of stuff the first time through it. it is a solid game in the franchise and has some decent main characters / story.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 5, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And yes, people need to play FF Tactics too.



Love me some FF tactics... Must of played through that 10+ times and I dust it off with the sony every few years still.


----------



## MrMcSick (May 6, 2011)

I would rate them 7,9 then 8 for PS1. Still worth playing through though.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 6, 2011)

9 is a good game with some awesome stuff, but I really never got into it as a game... 7 and 8 just felt so much more evolved despite being earlier games for me


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 6, 2011)

I think 8 just had some massive shoes to fill. No matter how good it was it could never have been as good as 7 (to most people). Just an unfortunate seat in the FF lineage. 
Amazing game either way. 
Also love me a bit of that breezy Balamb tune.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 6, 2011)

^  8 had such a fucking amazing soundtrack... So much more natural in it's sound than 7, but *possibly* not quite as well composed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 6, 2011)

FFVIII actually had quite a strong soundtrack. Both VIII and IX were arguably on par with VII.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> 9 is a good game with some awesome stuff, but I really never got into it as a game... 7 and 8 just felt so much more evolved despite being earlier games for me


9 was my favorite. I loved the story so much. 

Man, I need a PS2, FF7, 8, 9, 10, and 10-2, and for everyone and everything to fuck the fuck off for like 2 solid years.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 6, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> 9 was my favorite. I loved the story so much.
> 
> Man, I need a PS2, FF7, 8, 9, 10, and 10-2, and for everyone and everything to fuck the fuck off for like 2 solid years.



Just get Xenogears, Chrono Cross and Final Fantasy Tactics and your life will be complete.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just get Xenogears, Chrono Cross and Final Fantasy Tactics and your life will be complete.


I have Chrono Trigger sitting around somewhere, that game was a ton of fun as well.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 6, 2011)

8 will always have a special place in my heart, just such a nice game, really ticked all the boxes for what i look for in a game...and well it was the first "in depth" game i got into. I have 6,7,9,10 (+10/2...but lets not go into that atrocity!),12,13 also, really need to look into the older ones i think, heard a lot of good things!

Enjoy your playthrough!


----------



## metalman_ltd (May 6, 2011)

I loved playing eight it was a lot of fun. I didn't much care that everyone followed u around at first but I got used to it. I liked the ending of it the final battles were a lot of fun.


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 6, 2011)

This game's on my PSP right now.

Squall- Stat-Atk junction- Drain
Elem- Atk junction- Ultima


----------



## Arterial (May 8, 2011)

FFIX is my fave FF ever...maybe my fave game ever...its a game very close to my heart.

I loved the Card game in it.

FFVIII I never finished...got up to like...Disc 3 I think..


btw Rinoa is foineee


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 8, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> 10/2...but lets not go into that atrocity!


 
X-2 wasn't that bad. It was just a compressed and very girly version of FFIII and FFV.  Which remindes me, I'm still stuck in that horrid coin game...


----------



## Arterial (May 8, 2011)

I didn't mind X-2.

I rather liked the class-switching system.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 8, 2011)

I love everything about it. Amazing characters, amazing story, amazing map, and best of all, amazing music.


----------



## Nonservium (May 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> While I liked the system in FF8 I found the game itself missing something compared to the series. My favourites are back on the SNES though. Notably 4.



 Definitely. 4 and 6 were the pinnacle of FF greatness. 7 was great but by the time you get to the end of the game and can bake a fucking cake in between knights of the round summons, it just gets too tedious.

Kain is still the coolest of all FF characters.


----------



## Nonservium (May 10, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just get Xenogears, Chrono Cross and Final Fantasy Tactics and your life will be complete.




I never got to check out Chrono Cross, how was that?


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

I beat Omega-weapon yesterday It took 3 hourrs with all the GF's.. 
I had squall, rinoa, and quistis all at Lv100 with ultima junctioned to luck (Lots of phoenix rebirths) and tripled aura to everybody.
Renzokuken out the ass


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2011)

Why use Renzokuken and not the Lionheart?


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

I thought it was a luck thing if he finished with Lion Heart.... if not, then dammit, i'm an idiot.


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2011)

TheGraySlayer said:


> I thought it was a luck thing if he finished with Lion Heart.... if not, then dammit, i'm an idiot.



I thought it was if you used the Lionheart blade, it's chance of hit went up to the point where you're doing it near all the time? It's been a WHILE since I've got to that point in the game so I could be wrong.


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

This is my understanding: That the Lionheart move only becomes available after obtaining the blade, and, the likelihood of it appearing is based on luck and dext.
I am now re-considering my worthiness


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 10, 2011)

Arterial said:


> btw Rinoa is foineee



I was a Quistis fan, myself...


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

Somehow,don't quote me, my dad got an ending where squall married quistis. I saw the cgi and everything. But this was when i was 5.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 10, 2011)

^Pure false information. There's no such thing.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 10, 2011)

So, I've got a few minutes...

Here's where I'm at:

View attachment 20216


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

Disc one, you're about to go to dollet. When you run into a thing called "Elvoret", draw "siren" from him.


----------



## MFB (May 10, 2011)

Oh boy, do I remember that part like it was yesterday. Following that comes one of the most epic scores of all time..."The Landing"


----------



## nojyeloot (May 10, 2011)

TheGraySlayer said:


> Disc one, you're about to go to dollet. When you run into a thing called "Elvoret", draw "siren" from him.



*bows thanks


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 10, 2011)

NP 
AND "The Landing" is THE SHIT 
I can't believe I missed Nobuo coming to GA.
To little, too late


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 10, 2011)

Nonservium said:


> I never got to check out Chrono Cross, how was that?


 
Some argue that it's better than Chrono Trigger, others almost as good, some would even go as far as to say that it was the best RPG of it's time (or second to Chrono Trigger, being the best RPG ever). 

Regardless it's highly praised by most. Let's put it this way, if you loved Chrono Trigger, you'll love Chrono Cross. 

Regarding the Lion Heart finisher, after Renzokuken, it's pure luck. Squall's crisis level doesn't affect the finisher. However...



> If finisher appears, Squall has flat 25% at each. If he selects a finisher
> higher than what he has available, he downgrades to the highest available. This gives obvious results if he has either all four finishers available, or only Rough Divide. If he has Rough Divide and Fated Circle, the odds are 25/75. Rough Divide, Fated Circle and Blasting Zone, his odds are 25/25/50.


 
Taken from SplitInfinity's FAQ on Gamefaqs. 

As for Omega Weapon... at Level 7? MADNESS! 



Spoiler



Actually... Junction max Speed stats on everyone (Triple and Spd+). Cast Triple on a character with 3 Auras, then get that character to cast the 3 Auras, third character cast Holy War, (after Lv5 Death) cast Meltdown, then pump him with limit breaks until he dies.



EDIT: BTW Lion Heart is for n00bs!


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 11, 2011)

They should make a movie like advent children for 8 
I would pay to see it in theatres. Probably like 10 times in a row.
Or a prologue/continuation like crisis core would be the shit.


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 11, 2011)

TheGraySlayer said:


> They should make a movie like advent children for 8
> I would pay to see it in theatres. Probably like 10 times in a row.
> Or a prologue/continuation like crisis core would be the shit.



I'd hit that shit up.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 11, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> I need to play 8 again... I have the game, but the discs don't work  Even after getting them cleaned at JB Hi-Fi they're still not reading
> 
> I've been grinding on FF7 tbh... level 45 just out of Midgar on the first disc


You should look into emulation, which btw *IS* legal to do for games you already own.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 11, 2011)

TheGraySlayer said:


> This game's on my PSP right now.
> 
> Squall- Stat-Atk junction- Drain
> Elem- Atk junction- Ultima


 

[NERD MODE] 

HP junction = Curaga (can be done before Ifrit!) then Regen then Full Life (by mid/end Disc 3)

Strength junction = Water then Quake then Triple then Ultima. With Ultima + Str+% your strength goes to about 255!

Vitality junction = Meltdown. End of story. 

Magic junction = whatever you want, but Curse is quite good. 

Spirit junction = Dispel then Reflect. 

Speed junction = Triple (+ Spd+% = +100 and you're faster than Omega Weapon)

Luck junction = Aura. 

Evade junction = Tornado.

Hit% junction = bah, whatever you want. DO NOT USE ON SQUALL. 

So 100 of Full Life, Ultima, Meltdown, Reflect, Triple (optional Curse, Tornado, Aura, Double) for everybody (at least your 3 on field characters, 1 obviously being Squall) = Armageddon. 

/ [NERD MODE]


----------



## Rock4ever (May 12, 2011)

I've played ever FF since FF2(US version) came out for the snes, save for X-2, and imo 8 was one of worst in the series. Watching the summoning videos over and over again was a big turnoff.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 12, 2011)

MFB said:


> Why use Renzokuken and not the Lionheart?



IIRC Rensokuken is used always, irrespective of what "actual" limit appears at the end (it's the few slashes at the start). After you get the respective blades for the limits, you can then get any one of them through luck at any given point.

It has, however, been an awfully long time since I played it so I could be wrong..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 13, 2011)

TheGraySlayer said:


> They should make a movie like advent children for 8
> I would pay to see it in theatres. Probably like 10 times in a row.
> Or a prologue/continuation like crisis core would be the shit.


 
Kingdom Hearts series weren't enough for you? 








Rock4ever said:


> I've played ever FF since FF2(US version) came out for the snes, save for X-2, and imo 8 was one of worst in the series. Watching the summoning videos over and over again was a big turnoff.


 
I think the complexity of the Junction system confused the hell out of most players. It was natural considering that GF summons did far more damage than ill-junctioned characters. Add to the fact that *enemies level up to the equivalent level as Squall* (taken from the SaGa series), it made the game confusingly hard to beat. 

The junction system needed to be properly understood to be optimised. It basically replaced all forms of armour/accessory/stat boost that was present in previous FF games. A properly junctioned character makes a huge difference in damage, can par with a GF even in the early stages of the game. 

Of course GFs did play a semi huge role in the plot and game system, so yeah the GF animations got old really quickly and the no skip option didn't help at all. Thankfully they added that to FFIX onwards. 

Of course if you _abuse_ the junction system... FFVIII gets so damn easy.  Refer to my previous junction post and you can kill Seifer with one hit at the end of Disc 1.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 13, 2011)

I loved watching the GF sequences every single time   Still do.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> I loved watching the GF sequences every single time   Still do.


 
Gaze deep within your soul and be honest with yourself when you say that. 













 Limit Breaks > GFs that's NOT Eden.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Gaze deep within your soul and be honest with yourself when you say that.
> 
> 
> Limit Breaks > GFs that's NOT Eden.



Eden > all.  (Just kidding, I always loved Bahamut in FF8 more than anything... and Diablos) 

I'm quite serious though, I adored the really cinematic aspect of FF8, it was one of the reasons I loved it so much, and one of the reasons it is (IMO) so different but equally as great as 7.

I've been playing 6 heaps too recently actually


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 13, 2011)

I really loved the GF models in 8, the cinematics were enjoyable everytime! Diablos, Eden, Doomtrain and Cactuar


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2011)

Doomtrain is where it's at. Also, no love for Tonberry King?


----------



## Daemoniac (May 13, 2011)

^ Tonberry King FTMFW!! He is so fucking rad, the sound it makes when he pokes/stabs them with the little knife is so damn awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 13, 2011)

For summoning usefulness: After Eden, then Doomtrain then Cerberus then Quezacoatl/Shiva (because of plot purposes) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the rest (uesless, yes that includes Bahamut) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Gilgamesh/Odin. Damn you Odin to hell. 

Most useful overall = Quezacoatl. Yes I've said it before and my opinion still stands. But then again, my playing style is different, but it's worth the fun factor of killing all 4 final Ultemicia forms with just one limit break.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 14, 2011)

I just enjoy using them  Bahamut isn't real useful, but he's just so damn cool  

Fuck you all though, seriously, I want to play it so badly right now.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 14, 2011)

Once i finish my current playthrough of 7, gonna go onto 8 and then see what 9 is like, picked it up at gamestation for £7 a little while ago!!! Just haven't had the time to go through it, due to uni and such


----------



## Zenerith (May 14, 2011)

Before i ever started playing guitar, FF VII,VIII,IX and X were my whole life. FF VIII was maybe my favourite. I played them insanely much and you could ask me any question about the games and i could answer you, at that time anyway  A few years ago I bought original FF VIII and IX used from a collector and paid honey just because they made me feel nostalgic xD The music in final fantasy games is just pure awesomeness =)


----------



## yacker (May 15, 2011)

Wasn't the point of not having skippable GF animations in 8, so that you could use boost? I started playing the game recently and tend to watch very little of the GF animations because I'm too busy button mashing and paying attention to whether the X is on the screen.


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> Edit : Mischa, FF8 is available from PSN as a download, so if your discs don't work, just get it from there and should be good to go



Once PSN store is restored of course  Sorry, I couldn't resist.



Daemoniac said:


> ^ Yeah I'll be doing that once I have... money  I want to put it and FF7 on my PSP anyway, so that will be rad to boot



I've got FF7 on my PSP and to be honest I think I prefer playing it on that over any other system. That being said, they did do some nice filtering on the PS3 so the backgrounds don't look too terrible scaled up to HD res.

On another note, this thread has me desiring FF8 now...thanks guys. The fact PSN store won't be online until the 31st is actually causing me a problem now.


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2011)

PSN IS BACK UP SUCKA


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2011)

yacker said:


> Wasn't the point of not having skippable GF animations in 8, so that you could use boost? I started playing the game recently and tend to watch very little of the GF animations because I'm too busy button mashing and paying attention to whether the X is on the screen.



Why not button mash while WATCHING the GF animation?  I don't have to focus on my finger while I button mash so I can do one thing with my finger and my eyes do their thing aka watch. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> PSN IS BACK UP SUCKA



The store is back up as well? Last news brief I read said it would not be up until the 31st (the deadline). Right now they are still in phased rollout and only have online play working last update I saw on it.


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2011)

Aw darn, I just saw that PSN was back up and assumed they'd opened everything versus just online play  Stupid PSN and people telling me it's "back up"


----------



## Mordacain (May 15, 2011)

MFB said:


> Aw darn, I just saw that PSN was back up and assumed they'd opened everything versus just online play  Stupid PSN and people telling me it's "back up"



Sorry man, I'm on hour 23 of my 24 hour weekend shift so I was kinda hoping they had restored it and I just couldn't test. Oh well...


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2011)

Don't worry man, it's cool. I worked 8-4 yesterday as well as today, so my PSN updates are coming from people's status updates screaming "PSN IS BACK UP, YEA BOI!" and such 

Edit : Not sure if true?

http://www.tmrzoo.com/2011/24868


----------



## Daemoniac (May 15, 2011)

Even if it were, I has no cash


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 16, 2011)

yacker said:


> Wasn't the point of not having skippable GF animations in 8, so that you could use boost? I started playing the game recently and tend to watch very little of the GF animations because I'm too busy button mashing and paying attention to whether the X is on the screen.


 
It was. With Boost, you mash X (or Square I forgot) and you get additional damage. 250+ max. Not everybody had it like Diabolos, Carbuncle, Cerberus, Cactuar. It was good early in the game (Boost upgrade only costs a measly 10AP), but it wasn't worth it in the latter stages, especially considering EDEN's already insane damage.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I got it working on my phone  The framerate isn't ideal, but it's still awesome.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 16, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Kingdom Hearts series weren't enough for you?
> 
> I think the complexity of the Junction system confused the hell out of most players. It was natural considering that GF summons did far more damage than ill-junctioned characters. Add to the fact that *enemies level up to the equivalent level as Squall* (taken from the SaGa series), it made the game confusingly hard to beat.
> 
> ...



I suppose if they ever did a HD remake I'd try to play it over again, though my rpg tastes have really moved away from that style and towards games like Mass Effect 2.

GTA San Andreas is another title I'd love to see remade since I never played the original.

I hardly understood the junction system, and I cant recall if I knew the vids could be skipped. Must have missed that little tidbit in the manaul.


----------

